# Collab programs



## goldblaze (Aug 5, 2013)

Just wanting to ask if anyone might know any good collab programs/sites, private canvas, and good selection of tools, including tablet support, besides Oc, there's been a few issues with a  friend of mine with her net, and having to re-watch the entire drawing can get on the nerves. So just seeing if there's any alternatives.


----------



## Infestissumam (Aug 5, 2013)

I know that iScribble is pretty decent for that.


----------



## goldblaze (Aug 6, 2013)

Infestissumam said:


> I know that iScribble is pretty decent for that.



iscribble is actually not as they restrict the use of your tools unless you get users who have been there a long time to post your artwork for you, I don't really want to have to go through that just to collab with a friend, haha.


----------



## Infestissumam (Aug 6, 2013)

goldblaze said:


> iscribble is actually not as they restrict the use of your tools unless you get users who have been there a long time to post your artwork for you, I don't really want to have to go through that just to collab with a friend, haha.


Yeah, but you don't _need_ the blur and perfect circle tools that much, do you? It's the most decent collaborative thing I've found thus far, considering it's the only one I've found that also has layers.


----------



## goldblaze (Aug 6, 2013)

No tablet support though, whihc is  a big deal I think, haha.


----------



## Infestissumam (Aug 6, 2013)

goldblaze said:


> No tablet support though, whihc is  a big deal I think, haha.


???

I've drawn on iScribble fine with my tablet.


----------



## goldblaze (Aug 6, 2013)

I just tried it and it wouldn't work, huh.

edit: oh, I mean pressure sensitivity.


----------



## Infestissumam (Aug 6, 2013)

Oh, well, I've not seen anything with pressure sensitivity that you can collaborate on, unfortunately. Sorry. :c


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 6, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paint_chat


----------



## Centradragon (Aug 7, 2013)

There's always OpenCanvas 1.1 with Hamachi. Super-old and I'm pretty sure the other recommendations would be better.


----------



## goldblaze (Aug 9, 2013)

Oc = open canvas, looool, I said 'besides oc'


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 18, 2013)

There is one called Nyanchat, that works like Sai but has networking capabilities. http://pastebin.com/jexcyz9K


----------



## Taralack (Aug 18, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> There is one called Nyanchat, that works like Sai but has networking capabilities. http://pastebin.com/jexcyz9K



I like how the download link in that pastebin is broken because it was c/p from a forum post... lol


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 18, 2013)

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3292249/NyanChat.zip


----------

